# Recommend a beginner a DAP please?



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi
I've finally decided to take the plunge and buy myself a DAP.

It will be used for very mild polishing/correction of very light swirls and applying waxes etc. Ideally I'd like to keep the cost around £100 inclusive of a few choice pads.

The DAS 6 pro v2 is currently £80 which would leave some money for pads.

I would be grateful for any other recommendations.

Thanks very much


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*£47.99*

Just picked up one of these as I only plan on polishing my own car these get great reviews its called a Hyet polisher or Goplus polisher

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2726...id=229508&lgeo=1&item=272663711736&rmvSB=true

Scott over at Dallas paint correction and auto detailing has reviews one of the modes and rates it for beginners/ weekend warriors, you will just need to get a decent pad like some of these,

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3Pc...VQVXTCh3uxwUEEAYYASABEgLCjvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Its a no brainier if your just looking after your own vehicles just remember everything is made in chine not just these


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Also picked up that hyet polisher for £45 on amazon prime. It hasn't been used yet but it feels like it is surprisingly well built. Alternatively for similar price ive used the argos DA polisher which did the job. It is less power (600w instead of 900w) than the hyet although has been tried and tested more then the hyet.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you.

I did consider the Argos one in the past but was put off because I read that the cable is quite short which could be a pita.

Cheers


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I had no idea what a DAP was but whatever machine you get, ideally you want a range of pads i.e. cutting, polishing and finishing. If you are only going to get one set then be prepared to wash the pad after every panel or two. Clean pads are efficient, dirty pads which are also loaded up with polish are not


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

sam1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I did consider the Argos one in the past but was put off because I read that the cable is quite short which could be a pita.
> 
> Cheers


Don't be put off by that, bud. I fitted a longer cable to my DAS6. It was very easy, about as difficult as wiring a plug.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

sam1970 said:


> Hi
> I've finally decided to take the plunge and buy myself a DAP.
> 
> It will be used for very mild polishing/correction of very light swirls and applying waxes etc. Ideally I'd like to keep the cost around £100 inclusive of a few choice pads.
> ...


Hi Can you please advise where the DAS 6 pro is that price. Its very tempting

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...r/das-6-v2-dual-action-polisher/prod_519.html


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

If I understand this correctly, the £80 machine is a DAS6 v2(500w motor) and the DAS6 PRO (850w motor) is currently on offer for £100 (£115 less CYC discount)


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thank you.

Apologies, typo on my part, it is indeed the das 6 v2 that is £80 not the pro.

How does one get the discount that Sye refers to?

Cheers


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

sam1970 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Apologies, typo on my part, it is indeed the das 6 v2 that is £80 not the pro.
> 
> ...


Discount Tracker:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=358041


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

..following up on this, can anyone explain to inexperienced members the benefits of the DAS6 Pro / DAS6 v2 against https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/27266371...e&clk_rvr_id=1527280980989&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true ?

Thanks


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

The Kestrel machines, manufacturers of the DAS range, are backed by better spares and servicing network and will be better quality overall. You pays your money so to speak, i bought a cheaper polisher but then it will only ever get used on my own car so i can live with the cheaper option.


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

OK, thanks.
Sounds like for a non-professional/occasional user the cheaper option could well be fine.
In terms of the way they operate, is one safer to use (ie less chance of causing damage)for a beginner?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That goes back to technique over product every time. I’m sure if we had two identical panels set up, if i had the latest Rupes machine and someone like stangalang had my el cheapo machine, he would still get better results and remove less clear coat than i would.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

muzzer said:


> The Kestrel machines, manufacturers of the DAS range, are backed by better spares and servicing network and will be better quality overall. You pays your money so to speak, i bought a cheaper polisher but then it will only ever get used on my own car so i can live with the cheaper option.


Which machine did you buy ? Seems a lot of good information on this thread that the cheaper machines for the great weekend warriors are just fine and work well, which is good to hear :thumb:

Cheers


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Thanks to Sye for some good questions, here are a few more if I may?

1) Will the cheaper models have safety features like the Rupes model that has 'anti spin' to prevent hologramming? Btw I have no idea if this is a real feature or just marketing blurb lol

2) Do the cheaper models vibrate a lot more? I don't fancy walking around for the next week feeling like I'm having a stroke

Thanks very much


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

sam1970 said:


> Thanks to Sye for some good questions, here are a few more if I may?
> 
> 1) Will the cheaper models have safety features like the Rupes model that has 'anti spin' to prevent hologramming? Btw I have no idea if this is a real feature or just marketing blurb lol
> 
> ...


So Rupes calls stalling a "anti-spin" feature ,well played Rupes !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The Rupes are top class, the Das6 had a counter weight to keep it in balance. I have a Poorboys Porter Cable 7424 copy @900 with Lake Country pads it works well at about £100. Also bought a Shinemate Rotary..1"- 3" pad MF as well.

John Tht.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

assuming i bought the ebay DA machine and the the compound, polish and wax to keep me going...what extras would i need to buy? recommendations for pads and the extras that are needed please


----------



## MarkP (Jun 7, 2006)

Rian said:


> Just picked up one of these as I only plan on polishing my own car these get great reviews its called a Hyet polisher or Goplus polisher
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2726...id=229508&lgeo=1&item=272663711736&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


What do you think of the hyet?


----------



## MarkP (Jun 7, 2006)

Benfr16 said:


> Also picked up that hyet polisher for £45 on amazon prime. It hasn't been used yet but it feels like it is surprisingly well built. Alternatively for similar price ive used the argos DA polisher which did the job. It is less power (600w instead of 900w) than the hyet although has been tried and tested more then the hyet.


Have you tried the hyet yet? Wondering if they are any good.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Deje said:


> So Rupes calls stalling a "anti-spin" feature ,well played Rupes !


That's because anti spin is a feature (stalling is just an orbital thing to prevent you from doing damage to your paint) - that's what the anti spin shroud is there for, and why Rupes design it to touch the backing plate.

The anti spin is for when the machine is removed from the panel whilst still switched on - so not something that most people need to worry about, but a feature for new users who might otherwise inadvertently send their pad flying off somewhere by taking the machine off the panel whilst it's still running.

Many prefer to disable this by fitting a washer to space the pad away from the shroud, as on the Mk1 polishers this could help reduce stalling on curved panels. The anti spin won't reduce hologramming though - that's not what it's for. Any DA/orbital should not impart holograms due to the action of the pad movement - hologramming is more of a concern if you're using a rotary, as the pad just spins, rather than oscillating.

As for vibrations, generally the more expensive polishers are better balanced. More time will have gone into their design and testing, and they will likely use better quality components also.

That's not to say that a cheaper polisher will fall apart or give you an injury though, but you always get what you pay for.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

MarkP said:


> What do you think of the hyet?


I think im glad I braught it over the DAS6

I got some better pads but for a weekend detailer like myself its fine.

I only had wash induced marring as the paint had been corrected a year and a half ago so I only did a single stage polish with Sonax profiline perfect finish on a medium pad from AliExpress


----------

